# 2018 Southeast Slingshot Tournament at Horse Pens 40 in Steele, Alabama



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Just wanted to share for any friends interested! Hope everyone who wants to come can make it! The tournament will be at Horse Pens 40 in Steele, AL. There will be different distances of knockdowns, and a woods course.

Horse Pens 40
3525 County Road 42
Steele, Alabama 35987

It is a beautiful park with trails for hiking and awesome formations nationally known for bouldering.

One of my dear friends will be providing catering, and I am pretty sure the amazingness of the food will be enough to make people want to come back next year. If you are coming and want food please let me know so that they can figure you in for the head count so there is enough.

More details are on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/2018-...orse-Pens-40-1897923883811197/

































































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

If you are pallning to come the 9th is the last day to order t-shirts if you wish to do so. Ordering t-shirts is done through this link! 

https://www.customink.com/g/akp0-00bg-1dsw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

Here are the prices for the weekend

$15/person per night for tent camping
There are hotels within 15 minutes

The tournament fee is $25/person

And if you would like to eat the catered meals they are $30 for the weekend, or if you just want some but not all it is
$4 for breakfast
$5 for lunch
$5 for supper

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefly (May 12, 2015)

For those of you wanting to get a hotel, Dan Ambrosius said that Attalla, Alabama is the town closest to the tournament with decent hotels

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for posting, I’m envious of all who get to attend.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Great ！ :violin:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The SEST and the ECST are the two tournaments we have right now.... so if you can, it would be great to support them.

Most of the top shooters will be there.... but they're all casual though.... the competition is light and not to serious... you might get one or two who are there to try and "make a statement"... but for the most part, I'd say 95% or more of the people are like me, there simply to meet and greet... get together with friends and put faces and names to the person behind the avatar.

I know a pretty good amount about slingshots and such now.... but every time I go to one of these events I always seem to learn something new and really valuable.... and you will too!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I had hoped to make this tournament, but due to eye surgery and taking care of favorite Mother In Law, it’s just not going to happen. If you have never had the pleasure of attending a slingshot tournament, it’s like nothing I’ve ever experienced before. Remember when you were a kid(young age) and you hated when you had to quit playing and go inside well this is worse yet Here is one word of advice you need to pay close attention to Don’t just stand there, walk up to someone and introduce yourself and Im betting it will be like you’ve known them forever


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I see the Event List has been posted. New and exciting stuff!

WORLD CUP FORMAT

10 rounds knock downs 5 per round

300 possible points

2 rounds world cup paper 200 possible points. 1st round of paper score yourself with a witness second round of paper will be scored by judging panel.

Last 2 rounds knock downs, 2nd paper to be shot in front of Audience at 5pm Saturday under pavilion. Order of shooting is lowest to highest scores from a previous rounds. 503 possible points

LONG DISTANCE CLAYS.

10 110 mm Clay's set up from 8 to 25 meters 20 shots maximum. Event is timed. 73 possible points

FIELD COURSE

20 challenging targets maximum 3 shots per target. 10 points hit on first shot, 9 points hit in second shot, 6 points hit on third shot. 5 shots on 20 meter distance saw blade 5 shots on 40 meter saw blade. 1 point each hit ....223 possible points

Combination of above points totals will determine SEST champion. Top 3 in each event will receive bonus points of 3,2 or 1 point. Also medals awarded for each event.

Other Events:

Jr Cans - 10 cans 15 shots 7 meters - 1st ,2nd ,3rd medals - Can must be knocked off to the ground

Airsoft Slingshot - Airsoft ammo provided - 8 meters 20 shots 15 targets - Medals awarded


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Missing this tournament is going to be tougher than I thought☹ I hope someone gets camera happy and post pictures of the event.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks like a fun event. Wish there was something similar out west.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

If I had the resources I would jump in the first airplane and join you guys without second thought!
Have fun and make those bands sing the tune of steel!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

stevekt said:


> Looks like a fun event. Wish there was something similar out west.


Organizing is more effective than wishing! 
Get some people together and do the thing. I'm sure you could start the process right here on this very forum.
Also: Have a great time at HP40, everybody! Sorry I have to miss it this year. Maybe next time :thumbsup:


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

M.J said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a fun event. Wish there was something similar out west.
> ...


I will organise a tournament here in Athens then! 
Too bad I will be the only one attending ????


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

M.J said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a fun event. Wish there was something similar out west.
> ...


I knew a comment like this was coming. Not interested in organizing an event. Good luck to anyone that does.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i wont be able to make it this year but next year i will be Free and Clear for these,and Dang! i am looking forward to them!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am struggling, but I may make it down this year on Saturday.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well Guys, I'm going to catch a few ZZZs and then be off to the SEST... I had a LOT to do to get ready enough so I can go, but it'll all be worth it. Hope to see ya'll there!


----------

